

Quantum phenomenon shown in $15m D-Wave computer - dan_bk
http://www.bbc.com/news/science-environment-27632140

======
higherpurpose
8 "real" qubits doesn't really put them much ahead of everyone else in quantum
computing, but if they could use their own 512 "faux" qubits to form 64 groups
of 8 real qubits, then they could have some sort of "parallel"/multi-core
quantum computing, and that could be something pretty big.

